# Supreme show



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

We had a wonderful day at the supreme

Mazpahs Mosaic age 6 months was awarded 
Best Of Variety Oriental Kitten :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I saw him yesterday and he is an extremely handsome fella


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

may said:


> We had a wonderful day at the supreme
> 
> Mazpahs Mosaic age 6 months was awarded
> Best Of Variety Oriental Kitten :thumbup::thumbup:


Oh he's such a handsome boy May, no wonder we love him so much 

He's sitting on my lap right now, enjoying lots of fuss. O'Malley really enjoyed himself yesterday, being the centre of attention seems to suit him to a tee :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'm still in a daze over his first show - first, then BOB then BOV, woo hoo!!!!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

dougal22 said:


> Oh he's such a handsome boy May, no wonder we love him so much
> 
> He's sitting on my lap right now, enjoying lots of fuss. O'Malley really enjoyed himself yesterday, being the centre of attention seems to suit him to a tee :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I'm still in a daze over his first show - first, then BOB then BOV, woo hoo!!!!


Thank you for showing him in such fantastic condition :thumbup:
he is a credit to you, what a star!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

congratulations you must so proud


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations May :thumbup: Well deserved win for you and Dougal too :thumbup: He is a gorgeous boy :001_wub:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Such a handsome chap! And with some fab accolades. Well done!


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww well done beautifull


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Congratulations! :thumbup: 

What a fantastic boy!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Oh he's such a handsome boy May, no wonder we love him so much
> 
> He's sitting on my lap right now, enjoying lots of fuss. O'Malley really enjoyed himself yesterday, being the centre of attention seems to suit him to a tee :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I'm still in a daze over his first show - first, then BOB then BOV, woo hoo!!!!


You kept that one quiet.I rarely visit this section,if you had posted it in the "brags" thread I would have seen it much sooner.:thumbup: Well done:thumbup: He is a very handsome young man.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done gorgeous boy 
Viv xx


----------

